# I made sausage patties



## Startingover

What about sausage with eggs and pancakes and real maple syrup.


----------



## Two Knots

Ya know I bought a bunch of escarole yesterday...Sausage and escarole
with some cannelloni beans is great too...


----------



## Colbyt

No sage or thyme?


----------



## Two Knots

Colbyt said:


> No sage or thyme?


No, but when I defrost them for use, I can add thyme and sage.


----------



## Two Knots

Also, for future pea soup, I boiled the bone for about 10 minutes for the freezer...


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Two Knots said:


> I cut the meat off of a pork shoulder, (on sale for 99 a pound.)
> I seasoned them with salt/pepper, grading cheese, and parsley,
> after I ran it through the Kitchenn Aid grinder.
> 
> A little on the dry side, but tastes good, I fried up one for my
> residence tester... I think it will be good for
> sausage with cream sauce and shrimp with lobster sauce and patties
> with peppers and onions...


I hope the wife doesn't see this because we have a grinder and that woman is nuts over sausage.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

A Tip you might like for easy freezer storage in gallon bags. Can break off 1/4 lb. portions and quicker thawing.


----------



## Two Knots

SeniorSitizen said:


> I hope the wife doesn't see this because we have a grinder and that woman is nuts over sausage.


When she makes it tell her to put a little more fat in it than I put in it! :wink2:


----------



## Two Knots

SeniorSitizen said:


> A Tip you might like for easy freezer storage in gallon bags. Can break off 1/4 lb. portions and quicker thawing.


yes, I froze them 3 patties in a pack, and put them in a gallon bag...

lots of stuff I make I use three
sausages, except for sausage and peppers - I use six sausages.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nothing I can add. BUT I jealous. You have a KA bowl lifter, my KA isn't a bowl lifter.


----------



## LS-6

Did you put caraway? seeds in it? or is it fennel seeds?


----------



## Two Knots

No, no fennel seed, I don’t like fennel seed in sausage...I would have
put in thyme and sage, if only Colby told me about it sooner. :biggrin2:

Wooley, what’s a KA lifter?


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Wooley, what’s a KA lifter?


I have a tilt head like this.











This is a bowl lifter. Larger capacity than tilt head.


----------



## Two Knots

The meat grinder/pasta attachment still fits your model, right?
Do you have this attachment?


----------



## Startingover

I got the lifter style for bread.


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> When she makes it tell her to put a little more fat in it than I put in it! :wink2:


 Good luck finding the pork fat to add. 



Even the custom butcher shop, according to the owner, has to buy it when they make sausage and they don't sell it separately. 



One might get enough if they cut up 2 butts at the same time and trimmed most all the fat from one to add to the other for grinding or selected the fattest parts of both for the grind.



I have also heard of adding apple juice but have not tried that yet


----------



## Two Knots

Not sure what you mean...If i just didn’t trim off as much fat ( on one butt) 
why wouldn’t that do it? 

In addition to sage I added some white pepper to the paddy this morning
and flattened it to fry it...Placed a fried egg on top and it was pretty good.


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> Not sure what you mean...If i just didn’t trim off as much fat ( on one butt)
> why wouldn’t that do it?



Before I say anything let me say I made my first batch of sausage a few months ago and that after two tries I think I know the correct amount of spices but I have not achieved the flavor profile I want.





Online sources from people who should know have said that if you ground the whole butt, no trimming, you should have 15-20% fat content. That would make a great meat loaf or pork burger but sausage tends to more fat.


Jimmy Deans which is a lessor fat sausage lists 29% of calories from fat content. source: https://www.jimmydean.com/products/fresh-sausage/roll-sausage/premium-pork-regular-sausage/


I never buy 30% fat ground beef and it would have to a cold day for me to do so. Sausage is a different critter. One I fear must have the higher fat content to develop the flavor profile.


I have some grind pork in the freezer and fully intend to try again, again,again. I'm stubborn.


----------



## Two Knots

Well, I broke cherry with this butt (actually it’s a shoulder) and at 
99 cents a pound - they’ll be a lot more sausage making experimenting in my future.

I’m not so sure about the thyme though...I love it in stuffing and bean 
and pea soup, but, maybe it would be a little too intense for sausage. 

Maybe ground rosemary ( a bit more subtle) and rubbed sage, and white
pepper for the spice...

I also used ground pink salt which is flavorful...


----------



## Two Knots

Well, we bought another butt, and made sausage patties again. (using
more of the fat this time)

This time I put lots fresh sage, ( from my garden) italian seasoning,
rosemary, salt and pepper.

And Colby, I remembered that you said apple juice can be added.
I didnt have apple juice, but had apple sauce, so to 4 oz. of apple sauce
I added 4oz. of water and added it to the ground pork.
The flavor has improved.

I used my tupperware hamburger maker and it went fast.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> The meat grinder/pasta attachment still fits your model, right?
> Do you have this attachment?


No grinder but they do make one to fit. Just never got it. It's been on the back burner for years. My mixer has enough capacity to make 2 loaver at a time.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Colbyt said:


> Good luck finding the pork fat to add.


Discussing this with the wife i ask her about adding lard and she mentioned it is rendered so that may or may not be advisable. BUT she also said to consider buying Xtra fatty pork chops and trim that fat to add to the sausage.


----------



## wooleybooger

Buying pork fat. In a discussion on another forum about rendering lard I was told that I should order pork fat from a butcher shop and that it comes in 25# bags. Those folks are homesteaders and do all their own canning and some butchering and fat rendering, should know what they are talking about. 

I was collecting stuff for sausage. Had 3 pork butts ($0.99 # TK), large quantities of thyme and margoram, everything but the fat and a grinder. Lost interest I guess. Meat went for pulled pork, spices are just in the way now, I'll never get it used up.

Checking, a grinder for my mixer is $50 at Target


----------



## Two Knots

Yes, Senior, that might work...I also thought about adding a little olive
oil to the mix, but didn’t. Anyhow, we’re having fun making these patties. 

This morning my guy fried one up to put under his daily one egg omelet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Two Knots

Wooley... 29.74 amazon prime..

I forgot to mention that We had the butcher bone it for us ( for free)
and he cut the bone in half :biggrin2: I froze them for two pea soups.

...and I just remembered...when I make suet for the birds - I get suet from the butcher to
render down for suet for the birds...I think I can get this, run it through
the grinder for extra fat. It’s very cheap, and mostly they don’t charge 
me when I tell them it for the birds. That would work for the extra fat, right?


----------



## wooleybooger

I don't do Prime and that deal doesn't come up when I search. I find $39.99. Almost ordered but I got a large order pending now. Mirin, nori, short grain rice, Empanada press, etc. Suet? Beef fat? Would be OK for beef sausage I suppose. Weigh the meat and calculate the weight of fat needed for the percentage you want.


----------



## Two Knots

Here’s one for 27:99 - but I don’t see the pasta dics.

Wooley you make your own empanada discs? I buy mine, Goya.

https://www.amazon.com/Antree-Food-...1907&sprefix=kitchen+aid+meat,aps,146&sr=8-26


----------



## wooleybooger

It just jumped into my cart. Thanks.

I haven't made empanadas yet but have all the makings for what I want. Don't really need a press for it but I wanted one and it was cheap. I can't get the Goya discs locally so I'll need to make them. Looking at another option also if I want a larger disc. This is 3 sizes of presses actually. 3,4 or 5 and 6 inches.


----------



## Colbyt

Wooley, you are going to love the grinder. 



I never see ground pork for less than $4 lb, now you can make your own for 99 cents a pound.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> Wooley, you are going to love the grinder.
> 
> 
> 
> I never see ground pork for less than $4 lb, now you can make your own for 99 cents a pound.


Store we go to has had Jimmy Dean 1 lb. roll sausage for $0.99 ea. the last 2 weeks and probably will another week or two. Got 4 rolls in the freezer now.


----------



## Two Knots

Yeah, knowing Wooley he’ll be the sausage king! 

I’ve had that grinder for at least 25 years and only used it to make
pasta...I donno what made me think about making sausage...but,
here we are - we’re now sausage obsessed! 
I think the head guy is going to see a lot of sausage patties with his
morning omelet.


----------



## wooleybooger

Pulled the trigger. The grinder will arrive Friday( I'll very seldom pay shipping). Sausage King? You never know. I have this book right by my TV chair. Also looking at Prosciutto. It's in the book.

https://www.amazon.com/Charcuterie-...&qid=1596387362&sprefix=charcu,aps,195&sr=8-3










Good information in it.


----------



## Two Knots

:thumbsup: Lemme know when you perfect prosciutto!


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> :thumbsup: Lemme know when you perfect prosciutto!


:vs_laugh: Don't hold your breath. 

I got a plan for pork sausage. Those 99 cent fresh picnics I get the store will cut and wrap no charge. All I need do then is remove the skin leaving almost all the fat and finish the dice before grinding. I get them cut and wrapped regularly and freeze in packages of two, usually get 10 cuts from a ham. Sometimes they are big enough to get two meals for two people from a pk. I cook them on a stovetop grill pan. Seasoned of course.


----------



## wooleybooger

Oops not prosciutto but pancetta. I can get pork belly fairly easily at Asian stores locally.


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> I’ve had that grinder for at least 25 years and only used it to make
> pasta...





I never thought of doing that. 



Do you dry it or cook it fresh?


A recipe?


----------



## Two Knots

I cook it fresh...there are many videos...I like to make the dough in the food 
processor...my meat tinder attachment has asta disks..you put the dough
into the grinder in balls and then the desired length with a knife.

I pulled some videos for you ...I like putting in a little olive oil in the dough mix.

fabio pasta

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...a4S.RlGMb&sigt=tgaCGgIDLmbs&sigi=UvXpF.jGkis7

Giana pasta video
https://www.foodnetwork.com/shows/giada-at-home/videos/cooking-with-raffy

giada pasta recipe

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/fresh-pasta-2138575

couple making pasta with kitchen aid ...I it like this, only I don’t have this fancy
cutter, I cut mine off with a knife. I also make the dough with the food processor

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...UykmH3ZPu&sigt=PD9_3C3TrwpV&sigi=5sZAraobRIz_


----------



## Two Knots

Here is another homemade pasta...
what she doesn’t tell you is not to use a scoop to lift out 
the pasta (dont strain it)
also always add a little pasta water to your prepared sauce - it helps
the sauce to stick better to the pasta.

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...age=1523646000&fr2=p:s,v:v&b=181&fr=ipad&tt=b


----------



## Colbyt

I loved Fabio's style.


You use your grinder for pasta? I assume you leave off the + shaped cutting blade?


----------



## wooleybooger

I've been telling wife for over 35 years I needed a pasta machine. She just gives me the eye roll. Well since I am chief cook, bottle washer, yard man, chauffeur and everything else except clothes washer. I will probably get one in a few months. That also means another woodworking project. I don't have a table suitable to clamp one on. I do have a gnocchi board but have never used it. Also occasionally make pasta and hand cut, it ain't purdy. lain:


----------



## Two Knots

yes, do not use the metal chopping blade, just use the pasta disc.

Here is a nice recipe...if you review videos that roll out pasta by hand, you’ll
see that they keep folding the dough until it’s thin enough to see your
hand underneath it..

I can’t find the video that I just came across, (Last week) the woman gave so many hits, 
it was a long video, but it was great.

...the way she rolled and cut the pasta was unique...after she had the dough layed out ( ready to cut) 
she started on one end and rolled it to the center, then she rolled the other
end to the middle...then she sliced her noodles...and them with a broad knife
she slipped the knife under the pasta ( in the middle) lifted up the knife and
all the pasta hug separated off the knife.

I’m still looking for this video.


----------



## Colbyt

I only have 2 discs that came with mine. Even the smaller looks to big for pasta. I guess my grinder was made after they started selling the dedicated past unit.



There is a slew of them for sale on Ebay I may do this.


----------



## Two Knots

These are what have I made 1/2 a recipe 
1 1/2 cup AP flour
2 eggs
2 tablespoon olive oil
2 tablespoons water
Salt
I was sticking together too much so i re-rolled the
balls with more flour...it was still sticky...cooked it
anyhow, it was good.
Made a quick sauce with 3 sausage patties, garlic,
1tea italian seasoning, chopped parsley, chopped basil,
salt/pepper...to one can of plum tomatoes ( 32 oz ) and 1/2 jar
of prepared sauce...add 1/4 cup of milk (to take the
acidity out of the tomatoes) simmer for about 25 minutes

next time I’m going to make the bishops hats-Orecchiette,
like Fabio demonstrated.

I used the first disc


----------



## Two Knots

Ya know what is really good with Italian tomato sauce-
German Speatzel...

Speatzel

2 1/2 cups four
1 12 cup milk
2 eggs
Salt 
nutmeg

Do a little at a time and after they float to the top remove to covered dish
then top with sauce.
this is what I use...check Amazon


----------



## wooleybooger

I received that meat grinder a couple days ago. It's going to be handy I think. Last two weeks I could get JD reg. sausage for $099./roll. Today it was $3.29, a dollar more than Owens. Looked at Kroger yesterday and JD was $4.19 for 1lb roll. That's why I do very little shopping there and am choosy about what I buy there. Got a lot going on lately or I would have bought meat for breakfast sausage not room in the freezer for it. Sausage would have to be made today and stashed in little holes in the freezer.


----------



## Two Knots

hope it works out for you...we’re sure having fun with our grinder.

I’ve been off line since Tuesday ... 8 days...
I’m at my sons house, now...I finally got in touch with them today
they said I would be hooked up tonight...but, I have my doubts.


----------



## wooleybooger

Store we go to has fresh picnic hams for $0.88/lb bone in this week. Oh me what to do. Freezer full. Check schedule I guess and try to find time to make sausage.


----------



## Two Knots

Those patties are going to taste good @ 88 cents a pound.


----------



## wooleybooger

Yes, the plan is fresh ginger and sage sausage. Store always has fresh ginger don't know about fresh sage. As I indicated before I'll get them to cut it in 3/4" steaks and either pull some already cut from the freezer and replace with new or just peel'em and dice 3/4" removing bones as I go. This recipe. I have the book. You should take a look at it, you will find it interesting and might make other sausages using it. 

http://www.jennifersanborn.com/2010/06/breakfast-sausage-with-fresh-ginger-and-sage/


----------



## Two Knots

That sage and ginger sounds good...I have sage in my garden, I use a lot of it.

I’m going to make shrimp with lobster sauce this weekend, using my sausage
patties...It’s been a long time since I’ve made this...it doesn’t have lobster in
it, and it’s so easy to make and it’s a favorite.


----------



## wooleybooger

Sounds good.


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> Those patties are going to taste good @ 88 cents a pound.





Where you been hiding?


----------



## Two Knots

I was without cable for 9 freaking days, since the storm. no tv,
no internet and no phone.
It was impossible to get through to them, no information
on their website...Finally, I went to my sons house ( to use his
phone) and after hours I finally got through. I was like beyond livid...

The poor rep told me, I’d have cable back within four hours ...I 
was dubious, but it came back..

Life is hell without the internet...


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> Life is hell without the internet...





Agreed. And life with Internet during Covid is 3 times as bad.


----------



## Two Knots

The only thing that kept me going is that I had a dozen movies taped on
TIVO...and a personal dvd library of about 300 + movies.


----------



## wooleybooger

We did a short binge on MASH CDs during our recent outage. Wifi was out also so not streaming.

TK have you looked into making Italian sausage now that you have your innerweb back?

And is this forum running slow to outrageously slow for you or anyone else?


----------



## Two Knots

Now that you mention it the forum is slower.
No haven’t cooked ito getting the skins to make sausage.

Have you tried grinding up your pork yet?


----------



## wooleybooger

Not yet, I'll be getting it tomorrow.

That little grinder didn't come with sausage stuffing tubes. Oh well.


----------



## Two Knots

I don’t have sausage stuffing tubes eitherr.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> I don’t have sausage stuffing tubes eitherr.


We're going to have to get some. Check this out. From chorizo to merguez and much in between.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipes/...gContentType=Search&clickId=cardslot 1&page=3

and casings

https://www.walmart.com/c/kp/sausage-casings


----------



## Two Knots

Firstly, I hate Walmart’s website...I always have a hard time navigating 
around it, and I constantly get knocked off...I’m going to look at Amazon.

How do you stuff the meat into the skins?


----------



## Two Knots

Wooley, go to amazon and search - sausage casings natural.

The prices look good. I think I need another tube thing to
be able to stuff the sausage?


----------



## wooleybooger

I just search "walmart sausage casings". If looking for something specific you might need to put a brand name also. Amazon has casing I'll sure and is nearly as bad as WM on navigating it I think. 

Stuffing the casings is easy, nothing to it. Watch.

https://www.google.com/search?q=stu...me&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=_DPA3X7PIEsmEtQXv4aWgDw68

I should post that on Woo. I sure they would have a whole days worth of fun with it, maybe two days.


----------



## Two Knots

That was very good..he had a couple on sausage making...
Also, I still need to get that plastic attachment for stuffing the 
sausage...did you get one with your grinder attachment? 
If I had one, I lost it! 
Did you check out the casing prices at Amazon?


----------



## Two Knots

I think this is all I need to make the sausage.(besides the casings)


----------



## BigJim

This is something that I have been interested in trying. A friend of ours made some deer sausage and gave us several, talk about gooooood, they were outstanding.

Judy has one of the 7 qt lift bowl KA mixers so I may look into buying the grinder and stuffers.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> That was very good..he had a couple on sausage making...
> Also, I still need to get that plastic attachment for stuffing the
> sausage...did you get one with your grinder attachment?
> If I had one, I lost it!
> Did you check out the casing prices at Amazon?


I checked Amazon casing prices. WM may be better not sure. As for the stuffing tubes you know that you can get just the tubes, the KA branded tubes are much more expensive. Others will work also. My grinder didn't come with them either.


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> This is something that I have been interested in trying. A friend of ours made some deer sausage and gave us several, talk about gooooood, they were outstanding.
> 
> Judy has one of the 7 qt lift bowl KA mixers so I may look into buying the grinder and stuffers.


:biggrin2: 7Qt. bowl lifter! You could be the sausage king. :vs_laugh:

Check around there are meat grinder sausage stuffer attachments that fit the KA mixers but are less expensive than KA branded.


----------



## Two Knots

Wooley, the tubes I posted for 13.99 got excellent reviews and they’re 
stainless...There we’re cheaper ones for (just a couple bucks cheaper)
but they didn’t get as great of a review. How do you like your grinder?
That grinder that I found on amazon for you was cheaper than the Kitchen 
aid, but it got good reviews.

Jim, we’re making sausage like two nuts...We’re haveing fun with it...
Next I want to make skinny Italian sausage..( with the skinny tube)
It has lots of grading cheese and chopped parsley and spices! 

Wooley I’m counting on you to find me the best price on the casings! :biggrin2:


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> Wooley, the tubes I posted for 13.99 got excellent reviews and they’re
> stainless...There we’re cheaper ones for (just a couple bucks cheaper)
> but they didn’t get as great of a review. How do you like your grinder?
> That grinder that I found on amazon for you was cheaper than the Kitchen
> aid, but it got good reviews.
> 
> Jim, we’re making sausage like two nuts...We’re haveing fun with it...
> Next I want to make skinny Italian sausage..( with the skinny tube)
> It has lots of grading cheese and chopped parsley and spices!
> 
> Wooley I’m counting on you to find me the best price on the casings! :biggrin2:


Now I am REALLY interested, I just thought of different kind of sausages that we love.


----------



## wooleybooger

I haven't used the grinder yet but will in the next couple days. Getting meat today and dicing. I'll have the meat cutters at the store slice it 3/4 thick with their band saw. At home I'll remove the skin and complete the dice the chill and start grinding tomorrow.

You said "skinny Italian sausage". Approx what diameter? Maybe sheep casings, I think they are smaller diameter than hog. Something like this 3/4 diameter sheep casing on Amazon?

https://www.amazon.com/LEM-Products...qid=1597575208&sprefix=sausage,aps,217&sr=8-6

https://www.waltonsinc.com/natural-sheep-casings

The casings in the second link are a comparable price but 4 to 5 times as much casing as the first. You'll need to take a close look and decide. I checked Walmart - forget them.

Here's a tip I stumbled upon. There are places other than WM and Amazon where you can get much better prices but may need to pay shipping, run the numbers. Example, I needed 30 lbs. of a complete pancake mix. I could get Aunt Jemima from WM in 5lb. boxes for $5/box but they wouldn't sell that much at one time. I looked at other mixed and found a Continental Baking something mix 30 lb. box for $30 one place and $36 another. Sold for restaurants and is the same place that makes Krusteaz. The same thing on WM site was $60. Both places I needed to pay shipping. I selected a place and bought including shipping for about $10 less than WM price.


----------



## Two Knots

BigJim said:


> Now I am REALLY interested, I just thought of different kind of sausages that we love.


Jim, I pulled this off the net...this was called ‘ pinwhell’ sausage when I was a kid...
It’s one long skinny sausage that is held together with long wooden sticks. (thus,
the name pinwheel.)

Your fry it up all together or BBQ...it’s my favorite, stuffed with parmigiana 
cheese, fresh chopped Italian parsley and spices...

What sausage are you interested in making? The pinwheel is number one
on my list...I’ll order the tubes, once I figure out the casings to order...


----------



## Two Knots

Oh boy, forgot the link...

Wooley, this is the skinny Pinwheel sausage, that I need the skinny casings for.
and I rather order it from amazon when I order the tubes.

https://www.brooklynporkstore.com/s...-italian-sausage/cheese-parsley-sausage-ring/


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> Jim, I pulled this off the net...this was called ‘ pinwhell’ sausage when I was a kid...
> It’s one long skinny sausage that is held together with long wooden sticks. (thus,
> the name pinwheel.)
> 
> Your fry it up all together or BBQ...it’s my favorite, stuffed with parmigiana
> cheese, fresh chopped Italian parsley and spices...
> 
> What sausage are you interested in making? The pinwheel is number one
> on my list...I’ll order the tubes, once I figure out the casings to order...


There are several sausages I don't even know the name of, I just know I like them. 

I want to try making some pepperoni, Italian Sausage, pastrami, hard salami, and some real bologna, not the stuff from the store. There are other sausages but I don't know what they are called.


----------



## BigJim

As for regular breakfast sausage, I would love to find the old Watkins Sausage Seasoning. When I was a kid my uncle made some of the best home made breakfast sausage I ever had. He told me before he died he used the whole hog and seasoned with Watkins Sausage Seasoning. I have yet to find that seasoning or how to make it.


----------



## Two Knots

Sounds good to me...
when I looked at the link...
https://www.brooklynporkstore.com/s...-italian-sausage/cheese-parsley-sausage-ring/

I saw that they make the Skinny Italian sausage with broccoli rabe.
We love Broccoli rabe, spinach too, so I’ll be experimenting with that.
They also showcased chicken patties and pork patties. (and here I thought 
I invented it :biggrin2: ha ha )

Now, pepperoni and hard salami has sparked my interest...
That has to hang to dry, I think...I’ll have to look up a recipe...

Jim if your going to buy the grinder, figure out the best way to go,
with the tubes included or purchasing it separately.


----------



## Two Knots

I was looking for watkins sausage spice on Amazon and came across this
video...interesting
It’s waltons not watkins
https://www.waltonsinc.com/seasonings/sausage-seasonings/breakfast-sausage-seasoning

Another thing we love it Bratwurst, I start it off in a half a can of beer in
fry pan...
after the beer evaporates, (while I drink the other half of the can :wink2 I then 
drizzle a little olive oil and fry them until crunchy...Anyhow, I pay about 
5 or 6 bucks a package in the market...I bet I could make it for 99 cents 
and have fun doing so! :biggrin2:
I’ll have to research how to make Bratwurst...

Look for Watkins sausage seasoning at Amazon, you’ll probably find it.


----------



## Colbyt

Great find. I did not do that well.


----------



## wooleybooger

Back from getting the meat and salt pork I'll trim up for extra fat cutting back on the salt in the sausage they didn't have fresh pork jowl today. Nor did they have fresh sage today but the produce manager said in will be in before opening in the morning. I said in my best Schwarzenegger voice " I be back".:vs_laugh: The managers know us at that store.

I took another look at Amazon for sheep casings TK. You might have a tough time finding them larger than 3/4". Only larger I saw were hog casings.


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> Back from getting the meat and salt pork I'll trim up for extra fat cutting back on the salt in the sausage they didn't have fresh pork jowl today. Nor did they have fresh sage today but the produce manager said in will be in before opening in the morning. I said in my best Schwarzenegger voice " I be back".:vs_laugh: The managers know us at that store.


ha, ha, plant your own sage...you only have to plant it once and it comes
back every spring...in your climate it would probably keep all year,
planted next to your house for protection, and it’s easier to water it too,
you just have stick your head out the door to water it...
We have ours planted in pot on our deck.


----------



## Two Knots

Colbyt said:


> Great find. I did not do that well.


We did it wrong the first time too...the second time we ran it through the fat disc
and then the thin disc...

see ya later, I’m off to research bratwurst!


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> ha, ha, plant your own sage...you only have to plant it once and it comes
> back every spring...in your climate it would probably keep all year,
> planted next to your house for protection, and it’s easier to water it too,
> you just have stick your head out the door to water it...
> We have ours planted in pot on our deck.


I have a spot that might work but everytime I plant seeds there the past couple years they germinate but don't thrive. I haven't put a pre-emerge herbicide there for 3 or 4 years so I don't know, maybe a potted plant will grow. I grew basil, parsley and coriander one year. Grew well then suddenly bolted.


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> We did it wrong the first time too...the second time we ran it through the fat disc
> and then the thin disc...
> 
> see ya later, I’m off to research bratwurst!





I meant finding the probable proper name for the sausage seasoning. But I'm sure at one point or another I also used the wrong grinder disc.


----------



## Two Knots

Well, I just spoke to my cousin whose Father was a butcher and made
great sausage...she said to only use the course grinder, not the fine one
for sausage, also only use sheep casings...
In the Italian sausage he also made some with provolone cheese.:thumbsup:

Wooley, Sage, plant it into a pot, you only have to do it once...it’ll live forever.

Basil I buy in the market in the spring in the fresh packages they sell for cooking...
Just make sure they have the roots attached...
This is supermarket basil, only one bunch makes this much, it spreads
like crazy.
Sage is on the left...the rest is basil 2.99 made all this 

Raining today...:sad


----------



## wooleybooger

The instructions with my grinder said use both dies except with fatty meat so I'l at least use the die with the larger openings. I got the meat cut up and back in the frig to chill overnight. Now I don't know if I'll get to work finish it tomorrow. Having problems with wife's prescriptions that need straighten out with a trip to the pharmacy. Got to go there anyway for a couple of my scripts. Trying yesterday and today to do something on the SSA website they say I can do online now instead of in person. Ain't happening and they won't open their doors to anybody due to the virus. Got to call. Wooley isn't a happy camper right now.


----------



## wooleybooger

Very busy this morning still with other things. It'll be around 10am before I start grinding the meat. Posting later.


----------



## Two Knots

Not to be redundant, but my cousin said put it through the big disc
on the grinder, that’s what her Father did as a butcher...the fine grinder 
grinds it too much, also she said to only use sheep casings.
Also, the sheep casings are more delicates so don’t overstuff them
cause they could split.
But, we’re still on patty’s anyway....

She said her father would bring home about a pound of ground up
sausage and her Mother will fill the casings using a plunger (like a pastry 
plunger - with the big opening) They only did a pound at a time for dinner.
I remember these sausages as a kid, they were delicious.

She also said, no extra fat, he just used the fat that was on the butt.

I want to see your sausage patty pics, Wooley.


----------



## Two Knots

Two Bratwurst videos...you learn a little something from each video...

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...SvHKzPmJ6&sigt=OPRkLwJNOTWA&sigi=4TtkeN7l6ox7

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...SvHKzPmJ6&sigt=IvAhVOOonAIy&sigi=g9OOrGVF8Vx0


----------



## wooleybooger

Well it's ground and chilling ready to freeze. I only used the large die but had a problem I didn't figure out until almost finished, too late to fix it. Oh, I didn't add any fat. Seems that picnic had a lot of stringy fatty tissue that I left in. I was concerned it would not cut up and clog up the die and it did. Like I said I did figure that out until the last couple handfuls of meat down the grinder so, meh on the texture, it's meat paste. A cooked patty isn't bad. I have it back in the frig to let the flavors blend and I'll cook another patty tomorrow. Didn't take any pics because my work area is a about 27 x 30 countertop next to the sink and looked like a junkyard with the mixer/grinder, catch bowl and meat bowl. I'll get a pic of a cook patty the next test cook.


----------



## Two Knots

Yes, that stringy fatty stuff clogs and slows you down. 
What do you mean meat paste ? Does it look more mushy
than mine? What spices did you use.


----------



## wooleybooger

Oh yes much more mushy, not separate globs at all. There were some before it clogged up that were little pieces with a separation from the blades. The taste is OK. I couldn't get enough fresh sage so made the difference up with some rubbed sage. I don't get a sage or ginger taste. By the recipe I mixed 1C cold water into it and I'm letting it sit overnight in the frig. In the morning I'll cook up more and let my wife taste it. Hopefully the flavor will have improved. It was a fresh taste better than commercial sausage.

I think Walmart has sage plants in their produce section. They do that sometimes. I'll be there in the morning for geezer hour and will get a couple if they have them.


----------



## Two Knots

My cousin said her Father put some red wine in the sausage he bought home.
(not what he sold in the store - just for home use)

Did you take the bratwurst links? One guy put wine in the mix.


----------



## wooleybooger

I'm not sure I'd want wine in a breakfast sausage but that is something to keep in mind for other sausages. I haven't looked at the Bratwurst links yet, perhaps a little later or in the morning. You may have noticed that I'm still up early, never been one to sleep past 6 and the last 20/25 yrs or so I'm up between 2:30 and 3:30 usually. I liked getting to work around 5am when I had to drive 50 miles across Houston every morning.


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger said:


> I'm not sure I'd want wine in a breakfast sausage but that is something to keep in mind for other sausages. I haven't looked at the Bratwurst links yet, perhaps a little later or in the morning. You may have noticed that I'm still up early, never been one to sleep past 6 and the last 20/25 yrs or so I'm up between 2:30 and 3:30 usually. I liked getting to work around 5am when I had to drive 50 miles across Houston every morning.


Good grief, you are getting up about the time I usually go to bed or should I say go to sleep.

If you were over this way I would give you some sage. I have a large plant that needs to be picked right now.


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> Good grief, you are getting up about the time I usually go to bed or should I say go to sleep.


Yeah that's my problem. I'm getting up as everyone else is going to bed. Been that way most of my life. It's why when I was still working that if I had the option I'd be in an hour or two before the rest. I also enjoy being up all night.


----------



## Two Knots

Me too...I’m a nocturnal animal...
Every other night I’m up all night.. Last night I made it until 
1:30...on the nights I can get some sleep, I’m usually up by
four.
Remember Wooley in the other place we were often up together
in the middle of the night? 

I hope you love yer sausage patties.


----------



## wooleybooger

Yep I remember. Today was a different morning, up at 2:45 checked news as usual felt tired made coffee and back in bed at 3:30. Up again now quick post do dishes and off to Walmart when they open. Sausage pics later.


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> As for regular breakfast sausage, I would love to find the old Watkins Sausage Seasoning. When I was a kid my uncle made some of the best home made breakfast sausage I ever had. He told me before he died he used the whole hog and seasoned with Watkins Sausage Seasoning. I have yet to find that seasoning or how to make it.



Could it be a slightly different name?


https://www.waltonsinc.com/


----------



## Two Knots

Nik, see #post 78...
I searched for Watkins and found Walton’s. :smile:

Edit: I see that they sell pork seasoning - the dominant ingredient in 
the best seller is Sage.


----------



## wooleybooger

Walmart didn't have sage plants like I thought and the garden section was closed. Why do I always feel I need a hazmat suit whenever I go to one of those stores?
Sausage pics.

Crap something happened to the camera card. Looks like a bunch of pictures are missing. I can see more with the card in the camera but not all. The pictures I just took are there but I can't see them on the PC so can't upload. There is I think a program to recover a corrupted card. I'll need to look it up and try. I've got another card that thinks a bunch of pictures are corrupted.


----------



## BigJim

Nik333 said:


> Could it be a slightly different name?
> 
> 
> https://www.waltonsinc.com/


Nik it was actually Watkins. Watkins still make seasonings, but I guess since not many people make their own sausage they don't have much of a market for it now days. They do have some good products, country folks swore by Watkins products back when I was a kid, back in the stone ages. lol


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> Nik it was actually Watkins. Watkins still make seasonings, but I guess since not many people make their own sausage they don't have much of a market for it now days. They do have some good products, country folks swore by Watkins products back when I was a kid, back in the stone ages. lol


Could this be what you are looking for? There is a place very close to me.

https://www.watkins1868.com/Spices.aspx

I haven't tried any of their products and didn't see a sausage seasoning on the website. Their street address seems to be in a group of condos.

https://www.yellowpages.com/friendswood-tx/mip/watkins-co-inc-3700126


----------



## 12penny

Knots and booger,
Here are a couple sites you might find useful in your sausage making journey.

https://www.owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html
Lots of seasonings as well as casings, though I didn't see any natural casings only collagen.

http://www.makincasing.com/
American made natural hog and sheep casings.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/
My go to for everything grilled, smoked or stuffed.

Blake


----------



## Two Knots

Thanks 12penny, It’s amazing how much sausage making is going on-
who new! :smile:
The link for the casings seemed high. I’m now on a search
for sheep casings...I think Amazon has good prices, however they have
a Restaurant Depot on Long Island, I want to check there first.


----------



## wooleybooger

Yes thanks 12Penny. Those casings are 100 yd. hanks TK. I don't know number of pounds that will make but the prices don't seem too far out of line with anyone else. Also with Amazon note that they tell you natural casings must be refrigerated and if you look at some of the products there Amazon will tell you they don't have refrigerated warehouses. Hmm, buy at your own risk?

Still working on my camera. Need a new card. If I can find the camera cord I can plug into my PC and maybe upload to here. I can see the pics with the camera but not on my PC so I can't upload direct from the card via PC.


----------



## Two Knots

Well, how were they? hope they were good! 

My next adventure is sausage burritos...
I bought flour tortillas and refried beans and chedder...
My guy, all he wants to eat is sausages...


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> My guy, all he wants to eat is sausages...



Maybe you should break him out of his rut.


We made Potstickers from scratch (bought wrappers) on Saturday. With the right recipe they are just little sausage dumplings.


----------



## wooleybooger

They were good. I pack the meat flat in quart vacuum bags, freezer till firm and vacuum air out, freeze solid. When ready to eat thaw, flatten to desired thickness and cut with biscuit cutter. I have a set of 9 round cutters.


----------



## Two Knots

Colby, I love pot stickers...for sauce? I make a fast dipping sauce with
soy sauce, sake, dash of sesame oil and scallions! 

Wooley, what do you mean? you’re confusing me with the cutters?


----------



## wooleybooger

I'll pat or roll the sausage meat out flat and cut out round patties with a cutter of whatever size I wish. I froze them meat in 1lb. flat packs.


----------



## Two Knots

Oh ok, i thought you were cutting them out frozen. :smile:
I use my tupperware hamburger maker, does anyone have one
in besides me? I make them and wrap in plastic wrap.

https://video.search.yahoo.com/vide...Oxzu4CH4b&sigt=4cIGLONbKzhT&sigi=_FSfbok6tUar


----------



## wooleybooger

For hamburger I use the plastic lid from a half or one gallon jar.










Oh yeah, I couldn't find my camera box and PC cord. Crap.


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> For hamburger I use the plastic lid from a half or one gallon jar.
> 
> Oh yeah, I couldn't find my camera box and PC cord. Crap.


Does it peel out ok? The tupperware one peels out quick.


----------



## wooleybooger

Yes, pat out meat about right thickness, press cap into meat, give a little twist, lift and shake out patty. Approx 5 to 6 oz. patty. About 6 patties from 2 1/2 lb meat. I can't eat more than one burger. I've said before Kaiser roll, thick slice tomato and red onion, romaine or butterhead lettuce. Yummy.


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger said:


> Could this be what you are looking for? There is a place very close to me.
> 
> https://www.watkins1868.com/Spices.aspx
> 
> I haven't tried any of their products and didn't see a sausage seasoning on the website. Their street address seems to be in a group of condos.
> 
> https://www.yellowpages.com/friendswood-tx/mip/watkins-co-inc-3700126


Thanks WB, I found that webpage, and like you, no sausage seasoning. They seem to be a little on the high side now days. I do know their seasoning is really good or should I say, in the past their seasonings were really good.

When I was a kid a traveling salesman would go throughout the country side selling Watkins products. There was also a Stanley and Fuller Brush salesman that would come around about once a month or so.

I appreciate you trying to find the seasoning for me, thanks.


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> Thanks WB, I found that webpage, and like you, no sausage seasoning. They seem to be a little on the high side now days. I do know their seasoning is really good or should I say, in the past their seasonings were really good.
> 
> When I was a kid a traveling salesman would go throughout the country side selling Watkins products. There was also a Stanley and Fuller Brush salesman that would come around about once a month or so.
> 
> I appreciate you trying to find the seasoning for me, thanks.


Yes a little high maybe. I remember Fuller Brush also. Guess that makes us OOOLLLLDDDD.


----------



## wooleybooger

OK, got the stuff I need to download that snafued camera card.

Meat paste


Cooked

Last pics I'll try to upload from the camera.


----------



## Two Knots

Is that the pork? looks like meatballs out of it.
How did it taste? 

Yesterday, my guy made lunch...he made a sausage patty 
on toast with lettuce and tomatoes. He put it on the table in front 
of the couch.

I was on the I-pad not paying attention...
When I finally looked up my perfect little pooch took the toast
off the sandwich and ate the sausage patty! 

Here is her guilty look. :sad: she seemed to like it though! :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger

They tasted good just didn't have a sausage texture because the grinder was clogged and the meat turned to mush. Some did look like sausage meat but the directions said to do final mixing with paddle beater in mixer. I won't do that again. 

You say hubby made a patty big enough for a sandwich? That's something like my plan for rolling that meat paste out and using those round cutters I have.


----------



## Two Knots

Yes, it looks like pork pate...Just put it through with the big disc.
I’m confused now wheather I put it through two times or once.
I’m pretty sure only once.
In any event as soon as it gets clogged (from the some of the stringy fat)
stop it and remove the clog.

Yes, the hamburger press made them big enough for sandwiches...
He said next time he wants to make the patty’s thinner for 
sandwiches. 
Pictured here is how thick I made them...he wants me
to make them thinner.

next time you’ll get it right.


----------



## wooleybooger

Yeah a bit thick I think also. 

I was almost finished grinding the meat before it dawned on me what the problem was. Oh well next time and it didn't affect the flavor.


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> Pictured here is how thick I made them...he wants me
> to make them thinner.
> 
> next time you’ll get it right.





Thank you thank you for finally posting a picture of what my kitchen looks like most days. I was beginning to think you lived in a show place.  

The first one.


----------



## BigJim

A sausage sandwich for breakfast or any time for that matter is really good. I like my sausage really hot. I bought some home made one time a few years back and told them I wanted it really hot. That sausage was so spicy it made me cough badly while frying it, the grease was red. lol

The sausage balls in the photo above reminded me of sausage cheese balls. I love sausage cheese balls but we usually only fix them around Christmas for some reason.


----------



## Two Knots

Colby, I’m a very messy cook, really!

Jim, sausage cheese balls??? sounds great.
...another thing I could make with my patty’s...

How do you make them?


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> A sausage sandwich for breakfast or any time for that matter is really good. I like my sausage really hot. I bought some home made one time a few years back and told them I wanted it really hot. That sausage was so spicy it made me cough badly while frying it, the grease was red. lol
> 
> The sausage balls in the photo above reminded me of sausage cheese balls. I love sausage cheese balls but we usually only fix them around Christmas for some reason.



Careful! I've actually had patients who were hospitalized for inhaling too much hot chile pepper smoke! :wink2:Like pepper spray, I guess.


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> The sausage balls in the photo above reminded me of sausage cheese balls. I love sausage cheese balls but we usually only fix them around Christmas for some reason.


My mother used to do that. lain:


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Jim, sausage cheese balls??? sounds great.
> ...another thing I could make with my patty’s...
> 
> How do you make them?


I hate them.


----------



## Two Knots

How could they be bad? I’m thinking to the pork - adding an egg and breadcrumbs, parmigiana cheese, parsley, make it into a meatball and stuff a hunk of cheese in the center. cheddar or mozzarella.


----------



## wooleybooger

Cheddar cheese? Gad. That's what my mother used. I can still taste them.


----------



## Two Knots

ok, then I’ll use mozzarella!


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> Colby, I’m a very messy cook, really!
> 
> Jim, sausage cheese balls??? sounds great.
> ...another thing I could make with my patty’s...
> 
> How do you make them?



It was a compliment your counters are always so pristine. Actually seeing them in use with stuff on them was real.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Yes, it looks like pork pate...Just put it through with the big disc.


I did, once. Disc had clogged.


----------



## BigJim

I love the sausage balls, we use hot sausage. Here is how I make them:

SAUSAGE BALLS
Ingredients
The Way I made Them JIM
•	1 pound uncooked breakfast sausage
•	3/4 pound sharp cheddar cheese shredded
•	1 1/2 cups self-rising flour
•	Good sprinkle garlic powder optional
•	Good sprinkle onion powder optional
•	3 ¾ TBSP melted butter
•	
•	Directions

1.	Preheat oven to 350º F. Line baking sheet pans with parchment paper.
2.	Mix together all ingredients in a large bowl until just well-combined. Scoop mixture into tablespoon-sized balls with a scoop or using two spoons. Roll together between your hands and place onto baking sheets. Bake 26 minutes or until golden brown and cook throughout.

WB I thought every one love sausage balls. :smile:


----------



## Two Knots

That sounds real good Jim...I don’t have cheddar in the house, but,
you given me an idea for Italian sausage balls! 

I’m going to make it tonight...I’ll make it the same way that I 
make meat balls, only maybe I’ll put in a chunk of cheese in the
middle either mozzarella or swiss...

I’ll make your recipe as soon as I get some cheddar.


----------



## Colbyt

What Big Jim posted looks very close to the ones my wife makes. Knowing her she may cheat and add a bit more cheese. The leftovers are quite good when brought back to room temp.


I just asked she says she uses Bisquit and a pound of cheese. So really it is the virtually the same.


----------



## Two Knots

Yes, because Bisquit has the baking soda & powder mixed in,
same as self rising flour.


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> Yes, because Bisquit has the baking soda & powder mixed in,
> same as self rising flour.





Yep. But to many it is magic and they can only cook from a box or mix. From scratch is an alien concept. 


In DW's case she followed the recipe.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> Careful! I've actually had patients who were hospitalized for inhaling too much hot chile pepper smoke! :wink2:Like pepper spray, I guess.


Be careful with when removing the seeds and veins from jalapenos then putting that in the garbage disposer even with water running. Fumes will knock you down.


----------



## Two Knots

My guy eats jalapeño every day in his omelet...


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger said:


> Be careful with when removing the seeds and veins from jalapenos then putting that in the garbage disposer even with water running. Fumes will knock you down.


One year we had a gathering with a group of fishermen we had come to know over the years. All kinds of food was prepared as was smoked chicken, BBQ, smoked stuffed jalapeno peppers and a lot of other things. I got roped into the job of de-seeding and de-veining the 100 or so jalapeno peppers. 

I was warned to wear gloves but the gloves were too small so I cleaned them without gloves. My hands burned like craze for a few days. I couldn't stand to touch the steering wheel of the truck with my hands, I had to drive with my wrists. I don't clean peppers without gloves now days.

By the way, smoked stuffed peppers is another way to use sausage.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> I hate them.



I always think it's funny when people put down what they hate. I suppose we could fill a few threads. You don't usually see that in recipe books.:wink2:


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> My guy eats jalapeño every day in his omelet...


For my breakfast today I had pinto beans on white rice with my Taqueria style pickled jalapenos and carrots.


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> One year we had a gathering with a group of fishermen we had come to know over the years. All kinds of food was prepared as was smoked chicken, BBQ, smoked stuffed jalapeno peppers and a lot of other things. I got roped into the job of de-seeding and de-veining the 100 or so jalapeno peppers.
> 
> I was warned to wear gloves but the gloves were too small so I cleaned them without gloves. My hands burned like craze for a few days. I couldn't stand to touch the steering wheel of the truck with my hands, I had to drive with my wrists. I don't clean peppers without gloves now days.
> 
> By the way, smoked stuffed peppers is another way to use sausage.


I used to be able to work with them bare handed. Must have gotten sensitized over the years. Have to wear gloves now and you still need to be careful even with gloves. So back to smoked peppers. How about ABTs (Atomic Buffalo Turds). They are good.

https://www.smoking-meat.com/june-8-2017-atomic-buffalo-turds-aka-abts


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger said:


> I used to be able to work with them bare handed. Must have gotten sensitized over the years. Have to wear gloves now and you still need to be careful even with gloves. So back to smoked peppers. How about ABTs (Atomic Buffalo Turds). They are good.
> 
> https://www.smoking-meat.com/june-8-2017-atomic-buffalo-turds-aka-abts


Yep, that is about the way I make the smoked peppers.


----------

